# Semi-Newb How much forward lean?



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi,
I've gone boarding a few times this year but I always rent boards. Now that I finally got my own baby I need to know how much forward lean to put on it? I an just riding normal runs. Nothing like the park! HAHA I think I'd die in the park. If it makes any difference I have my bindings set at 15 and -15. I am not extreemly good on my toe edge and I dont want too much forward lean that when I turn the board I fall on my face. Anyways thanks..


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

It only takes a few seconds to change it. Just play with it on the hill and see what feels good. More forward makes your heelside more responsive. Can be more tiring on the flats though cause you can't straighten your legs as much.


----------

